# What age for Babyhawk back carry?



## farmerjess (Feb 9, 2008)

I just received my babyhawk in the mail. The directions say that the back carry is only ok for 6 months and up, but I know I have read on here that mamas back carry even tiny newborns in a mei tai. Is it ok to try it out with my 3 month old? He has really good head and trunk control.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

There are directions on this page for how to do a high back carry in a mei tai with a newborn.
http://kozycarrier.homestead.com/instructions.html


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyrodjm* 
There are directions on this page for how to do a high back carry in a mei tai with a newborn.
http://kozycarrier.homestead.com/instructions.html


What I was gunn'a offer, lol, so







:!


----------

